# How long does your heat press take to heat up?



## combatcorner (Nov 6, 2007)

I just got a new heat press and wondered how long it is suposed to take to get your heat press to operating temperature (350 deg.). Also do you leave yours on for extended periods of time or turn on and off between uses throughout the day?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

never really timed it but i would guess 10-15 minutes.

of course it seams longer when there is a line up at the door... 

yeah, i turn it off when not in use, it costs electrical dollars.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i've never timed it either.. i would also say 10-15 mins... i use a mighty 16x20.


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

same amount of time as stated in the above post I guess as I've never timed it. I usually turn mine off between orders when working at home but leave it on all day when at shows on the road.


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

most 10-15minutes
if i do vinyl or transfer ..i leave the heat press for last ...... i  try to save energy


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

oh, i forgot to mention that the odd time i forget to turn it on and wait...longer.  



:


----------



## combatcorner (Nov 6, 2007)

OK cause this new "E-bay" 15x15 press took like 45 min. just to get up to 320.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

combatcorner said:


> OK cause this new "E-bay" 15x15 press took like 45 min. just to get up to 320.


Combat, 

I really wish your first question had been "should I buy this heat press on Ebay?"

Too late now, but maybe this link below will get you started on finding helpful heat press info before your next purchase.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t20402.html


----------



## combatcorner (Nov 6, 2007)

I read most of the FAQ and from my readings believed that most presses where very similar and basic in that all they did was heat up, the "extras" where the main things that made them more expensive. This press was cheap ill admit, but it has digital temp and timer and is 15x15. Didnt know there was much more to it, Like what heating element they use.

Everything works properly just seems like it takes excessive time to heat up.

I just hope this venture into using a heat press turns out well. We will be using it to print custom 1 off sublimation & Vinyl logo and names on fight shorts. As well as whatever else we can use it for. Maybe take place of all our screen printed items.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Combat, 

Taking 45 mins to heat up to 320 does seems a bit long. What type of heat press did you get? Maybe if someone else here has the same brand, they can tell you if maybe it is a "feature" of that particular brand or if they have experienced anything similar.

If you haven't done so yet, you could also try doing a forum search on "heat press", as well as the brand of your heat press. There is a ton of heat press information here on the forums. The FAQs sections are great starting places and they are really growing and evolving. However, there is still a ton of information available that is not yet compiled in there.

And of course, keep asking questions. The folks here on the forum are great for sharing information and solutions.

I wish you well in your new ventures. But here's a warning to you... it can become addictive. And if you use your imagination, it can really open up even more new avenues (and revenues) for you as well!


----------



## combatcorner (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank You Mzmadmax


----------

